# Tank upkeeping.



## redbellycrazy (Feb 25, 2004)

I would like to know how often everyone changes their water in their tank. What size tank you have and how much water you change. What else do you guys do to keep your tank looking its best. I have a 30 gallon and every week change 5 gallons of water. I use my gravel filter and clean the gravel. Also i change my carbon every two weeks. Besides that i clean my plants and scrape for algae. I just want to make sure i am doing everything right. Plus learn what others do to keep their tank looking great.


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

I do 30-50% with gravel vacuming no less than every two weeks, and do my best to do them every week. I clean the mechanical media at the same time.
At the moment, I only have a single 29 that is cycling, but I kept the same schedule when I had 15-20 tanks including two 150's. My Python was invaluable. LOL


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

20% water change weekly with gravel vac on my 30, 50, and 55. I haven't touched the sponge in the filters running since October. No carbon used.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i do a 25% water change on my 55g tank every week while vacumming gravel. i change carbon every month and i clean the glass off about every two weeks.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

My habits are very similar to illnino above me.

If I start to get lazy, the water begins to stink and my fiancee starts bitching!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

For my tanks (90gal, 20gal) I change 30% of the water once a week , vacuum gravel. I clean my filters every 3mths (Eheims) and I don't use carbon.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

20-30% water changes twice a week on a 180, 2 - 90 gallons, 2 - 60, 30, 15. I use a sump pump for quicker water changes.

Gravel vac (most of my tanks are bare bottom) and wipe down tank every other week. No carbon.


----------



## tankfullanuts!!! (Feb 10, 2004)

I do a 40% water change every 7 to 10 days, graval vac,wipe down glass(inside and out).I have a aquaclear 500 on my 55g with carbon filter(change monthly), my 37g has a fluval 4plus with no carbon filter.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I do a 20 to 25% water change twice a week and gravel vac once a week in all of my tanks.I do filter cleaning on my canisters once every couple of months...alternating changing the carbon in them so as to use the spent carbon for it's bacteria until it's turn to be changed.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

135 and 90 gallon

everyweekend gravel vac .......usually takes about 25% of water out ......so i refill..

as far as filters ...once a month .........


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I try to gravel vac once a week and thats about 5-8 gallons out of a 55 gal. And gravel vac my 10 gal like once a week about 2 gallons. When u guys do a water change you just take water out, then do the gravel vac? I just do the gravel vac usually i get done before i have my 5-8 gals and just let the gravel vac suck in water???


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

160 gallons tank

everyweekend I gravel vacum usually takes about 30% of water out

as far as filters? once a month


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

135 gallon tank , 25%-40% once a week check amonia ph, adjust as needed, water is takne out wiht a gravel vac into buckets , refill tank back up to were i like it then add water conditioner , makes the fish happy


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

20% water change and gravel vac weekly and wipe all glass down, rinser out filters once they get clogged and prune plants when needed


----------

